# Siad i siadcie



## NotNow

I know that siadaj and siadajcie are the imperative forms of siadac.  Where the heck do siad and siadcie come from?

I will be grateful to anyone who can solve this mystery for me.


----------



## e7ka

Siad is a command we use when we want dog to sit down. You can say it only to a dog, not to human.
There is no word like 'siadcie' in Polish. There's a word - 'siądźcie' and you can say it to a group of people (not to one person), and I think that it's little more polite than 'siadajcie'
These words are also the imperative forms of siadać


----------



## .Jordi.

e7ka said:


> These words are also the imperative forms of siadać



„Siądźcie” is the imperative form of „siąść”, not of „siadać”.


----------



## NotNow

Thanks.  How do you tell two or more dogs to sit?  Also, where does the word siad come from?  What's the infinitive?


----------



## e7ka

> „Siądźcie” is the imperative form of „siąść”, not of „siadać”.


yes, you're right, sorry

We tell two or more dogs to sit 'siad', too 
and infinitive of siad is "siadać"
"Siad' is also a noun. When we use word 'siad' while talking about people it means that they are sitting (especially on the floor) in a special way (for example on a PE lessons) I send you a link of the photo.


----------



## kknd

Grammatically _siad_ is noun used here as command. You also use _siad_ when commanding two dogs (or people to sit), it's just a state you order somebody to take; plural of _siad_ is probably _siady_, but I'm not sure if this noun has plural (it should have, I don't have Polish dictionary by me), nonetheless it's rarely used in even non-order contexts.

Noun _siad_ needn't be used as direct order, it can also mean simple sitting pose used on PE, check http://sjp.pwn.pl/lista.php?co=siad if you understand Polish for different sitting poses. It mustn't be used outside of gymnastics context, for taking a sitting pose in daily context _spoczęcie_ (from v. _spoczywać_, resting) should do.


----------



## NotNow

Thanks everyone.  I finally understand.

Is _waruj _the only way to tell a dog to get down?  How do to tell a dog to fetch and to roll over?


----------



## kknd

Of course it's not only way, but it's generally accepted; you can teach your dog to roll on 'siad' command for example! 

I know other order for dog to lie, _leżeć_ (lit. lie down; in infinitive). It's quite funny that we use infinitive as very direct imperative mood (imperative of _leżeć_ is _leż_, but nobody uses it when ordering a dog).

The classical word for _fetch_ is _aport_ (you can see latin influence here), it's another noun used as order to dog (for other meanings see http://sjp.pwn.pl/lista.php?co=aport).

I don't know the word for 'roll over', here (http://dogs.pl/tresura/) are some commands, but i don't see one for rolling neither.


----------



## Thomas1

You may try _obrót _for _roll over_.

Tom


----------



## NotNow

Serdecznie dziekuje wszystkim za pomoc.


----------

